# K9 Country Dog Breed Selection Tool



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Someone posted this link in one of Linsey's threads and I thought it was a very neat dog breed selector since it gives percentages and multiple breeds. I thought it would be fun to post the breeds we were matched with. Let's see how many breeds you matched!

K9 Country- Dog Breed Selection Tool

I was happy with it because (although it was only due to the herding group being the first group they listed) the smooth collie was the first dog on the list that I matched 100%. In the hound group I was a perfect match for a black and tan coonhound. Buck is a bluetick but I can't say for sure that the bluetick is even in their list at all so black and tan is very close!

100% match- Herding: Smooth collie, German Shepherd, Smooth Shiloh Shepherd
Hounds: Basset Hound, Black and Tan Coonhound, Bloodhound, Chart Polski, Harrier, Ibizan Hound, Norwegian 
Elkhound, Pharoah Hound
Non-Sporting: Bulldog, Keeshond
Sporting: Pointer, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Labrador Retriever, Clumber Spaniel, Viszla
Terrier: None
Toy: None
Working: Akita, Bernese Mountain Dog, Boxer, Bullmastiff, Great Dane, Great Pyranees, Greater Swiss 
Mountain Dog, Mastiff, Newfoundland, Rottweiler, Saint Bernard

90% match- Herding: Australian Cattle Dog, Australian Shepherd, Bearded Collie, Belgian Malinois, Briard, Canaan Dog, 
Rough Collie, Old English Sheepdog, Plush Shiloh Shepherd
Hounds: American Foxhound, English Foxhound, Greyhound, Irish Wolfhound, Otterhound, Rhodesian Ridgeback,
Saluki, Scottish Deerhound, Whippet
Non-sporting: Chinese Shar-Pei, Chow Chow, Dalmatian, Finnish Spitz, Shiba Inu
Sporting: Brittany, Curly Coated Retriever, Flat Coated Retriever, Golden Retriever, English Setter, Gordon
Setter, Sussex Spaniel, Welsh Springer Spaniel
Terrier: Colored Bull Terrier, White Bull Terrier, Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier
Toy: Pug
Working: Alaskan Malamute, Doberman Pinscher, Kuvasz, Samoyed, Siberian Husky
80% match- Herding: Belgian Sheepdog, Belgian Tervuren, Bouviers Des Flandres
Hounds: Afghan Hound, Basenji, 13 and 15 inch Beagle, Borzoi
Non-Sporting: French Bulldog, Standard Poodle, Tibetan Terrier
Sporting: German Shorthaired Pointer, Irish Setter, American Water Spaniel, English Springer Spaniel, Field 
Spaniel, Irish Water Spaniel, Weimeraners, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Terrier: American Staffordshire Terrier, Border Terrier, Irish Terrier, Kerry Blue Terrier
Toy: Italian Greyhound
Working: Portuguese Water Dog

Almost all of the dogs that were in my 80 and 90 percent range were only there due to size and hair, both of which aren't a HUGE deal to me. Irish wolfhounds were an issue due to hair but I don't view them as a long haired dog which this apparently does. haha. Size, such as with Amstaffs and Bull Terriers... I don't see them as medium sized dogs. In my mind, they have always been larger dogs. This thing is pretty good though...


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Just had a quick run through. Am a bit concerned with the following section:


> Ease of Training
> Please select the statement that best fits you
> I am unwilling or unable to do any obedience training with a dog.
> I'm willing to train a smart and willing to please dog, but I'd become discouraged with a slow learner or mildly stubborn dog.
> ...


In my mind if you are unwilling/unable to do any obedience training with a dog (or get someone to help you do it) you shouldn't own a dog, even if it is "tiny". miniature pooches abandoned by owners who bought them as fashion accessories shows why this is the case.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't match any dog - i selected this option:

"I'm confident that I can learn to train any dog. I'll find a skilled instructor or an excellent book, and I won't get impatient or discouraged even if he is difficult to train."

I'm pretty sure that's true because that's exactly what I did when I got Rebel and couldn't handle him.

and the results told me that I couldn't have big dogs because I wouldn't train them???? 

And you are right - little dogs need training just like big ones!! So many people don't think they do that they are probably the most ill-mannered group of dogs there is.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Whippets got a 90% match.

"Whippets - Trouble with Social"

*frown* Whippets are friendly dogs.

I do wish this thing had an option for "health". It took so much research to cut down all the breeds that had big health issues.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I didn't match any dog - i selected this option:
> 
> "I'm confident that I can learn to train any dog. I'll find a skilled instructor or an excellent book, and I won't get impatient or discouraged even if he is difficult to train."
> 
> ...


I picked that same option and got 11 100% matches so maybe it was one of your other choices that changed it for you.



KittyKat said:


> Whippets got a 90% match.
> 
> "Whippets - Trouble with Social"
> 
> *frown* Whippets are friendly dogs.


The ones that said "_trouble with social_" on mine were rejected because they were considered "TOO" social for me so maybe the whippet was considered too social for you!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

The breeds that were 100% for me: Canaan Dog, Shetland Sheepdog, Basset Hound, Harrier, Whippet, Boston Terrier, Bulldog, Keeshonden, Shiba Inu, American Water Spaniel, American Cocker Spaniel, Clumber Spaniel, English Cocker Spaniel, English Springer Spaniel, Welsh Springer Spaniel, Border Terrier, Italian Greyhound, Pug, Portugese Water Dog, Standard Schnauzer.

I feel like some of those came out of nowhere. Poodle was only 90% because of size but Portugese Water Dogs are also big IMO. I also think it gave me some low energy breeds because I said I'd provide exercise but don't have a yard (I do but it's not fenced so the dogs don't spend a lot of time out there) but I don't want a low energy breed (I like dogs with "moderate" energy, I guess).

At least I got all my spaniels, ha.

I didn't like how it made toy breeds out to be dogs you should get if you don't plan on exercising or training .


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Pugs, bulldogs and boston's haha. Pretty accurate  Though frenchies were only a 90% because of "trouble with children"....uhhh, that's pretty untrue I think lol.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It came pretty close with breeds I'd chose, except it also put in a lot of cocker spaniels and some terriers, and I'm really not a spaniel or terrier kind of person. It also eliminated Lhasa Apso's as too active (????) and Samoyeds and I've owned them both. 



Chow Chows - Match!
Finnish Spitz - Match!
Keeshonden - Match!
Shiba Inu - Match!
Tibetan Terriers - Match!
Akitas - Match!
Alaskan Malamutes - Match!
Bernese Mountain Dogs - Match!
Newfoundlands - Match!
Saint Bernards - Match!
Bearded Collies - Match!
Collies (Rough) - Match!
German Shepherd Dogs - Match!
Old English Sheepdogs - Match!
Shetland Sheepdogs - Match!
Shiloh Shepherd (Smooth) - Match!
Shiloh Shepherd (Plush) - Match!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Collie - Match! (hadn't even considered a Collie before someone mentioned them to me not long ago)
Basset Hound - Match! (freakin' adorable, but I am not a hound person)
Black & Tan Coonhound - Match! (again I love them, my neighbor has one and he is so sweet... just not a hound person for some reason)
Bloodhound - Match! (neighbors have one of these too, so adorable. Not for me though)
Harrier - Match! (never even considered them before)
Ibizan Hound - Match! (absolutely LOVE them, but I'd definitely have to do some more research)
Pharaoh Hound - Match! (I've actually done a little bit of research on them and found a few breeders. They are one of the few hound breeds I've been truly interested in. I think they are absolutely gorgeous!!)
Bulldogs - Match! (I'm not sure if they are talking about English Bulldogs? I'm assuming so. I love them, but the health issues and exercise don't really appeal to me. I know some Bulldogs are active, but I prefer really active dogs :tongue

Now we're getting to my favorite.... :wink:

Pointer - Match! (I'd definitely consider a Pointer. They are so gorgeous, but I'm not sure what exactly they are like and I've haven't done much research)
Chesapeake Bay Retriever - Match! (I love them, but have only met one. He was so gorgeous! I always wonder if they are a little bit more serious than I like my dogs to be though. Hmm)

Labrador Retriever - Match! (Um, YES! I'll take a Lab thank you very much. Love my Harleigh and am looking forward to another Lab someday. They'll have a lot to live up to though)
Vizsla - Match! (Again, YES thank you very much!! I can't wait to until I am able to add my V... only a couple more years. YAY!)

I also got Boxers and Rottweilers as a match. I've definitely considered Boxers before and still have them listed as a breed I might would own. Not sure about the Rotties though.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Shew..... don't know about the rest of you, but I am always relieved to do these questionaires and find out that I have chosen the breed that best fits our personality and lifestyle. It's also reassuring to know that the other breeds we are drawn to are appropriate as well. Guess we'll always be working dog people, and sporting dogs came up with some good matches worth considering too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> Just had a quick run through. Am a bit concerned with the following section:
> 
> 
> In my mind if you are unwilling/unable to do any obedience training with a dog (or get someone to help you do it) you shouldn't own a dog, even if it is "tiny". miniature pooches abandoned by owners who bought them as fashion accessories shows why this is the case.


I completely agree. That statement was the only downside to this whole thing to me. Small dogs need just as much training as the largest dogs. Other than that little flaw it is an excellent tool in finding out what breeds might work for you. I thought it was great fun to do even with my dog limit already filled. I have a smooth collie and a bluetick coonhound and 2 of my 100% compatible dogs were smooth collies and black and tan coonhounds.

It would definitely help if this was more in depth but hey, it's not like this thing has the final say! Hahaha.

I have just never seen one with so many breeds and such an in depth system at matching breeds. I thought it was unique and interesting to do. As far as the "trouble with children" bit I don't think it necessarily means that they aren't good with kids. I chose the "not having kids within the lifetime of this dog" option so having the dog and kids in the house shouldn't have been an issue but I did still get some trouble with children dogs.


----------

